# Looking for ideas for a pedestal mount...



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

I have 3 on my website, getting ready to do a few more.


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

VERY NICE WORK!!!!!
I am looking for something like the deer on your homepage, or I believe #3 in the gallery. 
PM sent


----------

